# He is not 'just a rabbit'!!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Boy I get so annoyed when people tell me Pepsi is 'just' a rabbit and say 'he shouldn't be in a house that's disgusting/dirty/wrong' :cursing::cursing::cursing:

You wouldn't say it about someones dog or cat so don't say it about MY RABBIT!!! the jokes about boiling him and eating him and runing him over ARE NOT FUNNY!

Rant over, excuse me, had to get that out!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wow you get those comments? how nasty some people can be!!!
ignore them hun you know pepsi is much more than just a rabbit xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if anything rabbits are far cleaner than dogs and cats and their breath doesnt stink of tripe!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> wow you get those comments? how nasty some people can be!!!
> ignore them hun you know pepsi is much more than just a rabbit xx


I do. I updated my facebook status a few days ago saying how worried about him I was and I got some really nasty jokes and comments!! When people find out he is in the house I get a funny look of disgust like I moved a sheep in! I put it down to their ignorance :crying:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> if anything rabbits are far cleaner than dogs and cats and their breath doesnt stink of tripe!!!!!


Very true, people seem to think he poos and wees everywhere ut:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooo maybe you should add me tracey kensey pickett to face book


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I get stupid comments like oh he'd make a nice rabbit stew and is he food for the dogs. Even mentioning he's a house bunny gets really strange looks a shocked questions of why? I feel your pain trust me.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> if anything rabbits are far cleaner than dogs and cats and their breath doesnt stink of tripe!!!!!


and they dont fart like dogs!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

what horrid people. then again people say those things about my rodents, people just dont understand. im not allowed any rats/mice anymore because OHs mother doesnt like their tails and thinks they are dirty so she wouldnt visit. personally id rather have the rats.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> oooo maybe you should add me tracey kensey pickett to face book


Added. Nice and easy to find!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

people are so funny I spent a year with miffy living wild in my bedroom, peoples faces when they came over and found her asleep on my bed hehe I get a lot of she'd make a nice hat/scarf jokes (she would) but its not funny, being a veggie too i get the rabbit food jokes


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> what horrid people. then again people say those things about my rodents, people just dont understand. im not allowed any rats/mice anymore because OHs mother doesnt like their tails and thinks they are dirty so she wouldnt visit. personally id rather have the rats.


ha ha easy way to get rid of an unwanted mother in law!! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I get stupid comments like oh he'd make a nice rabbit stew and is he food for the dogs. Even mentioning he's a house bunny gets really strange looks a shocked questions of why? I feel your pain trust me.


My dad bought my LO a soft rabbit toy, wrapped it in foil so you could see it was a rabbit, put it in a roasting tin and put veg around it and told her it was her tea, she looked mortified. Then realised he was messing and wouldn't really (she loved the teddy but not the point!!)


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i put about house buns being the best lol yet i dont have a house bun myself lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> i put about house buns being the best lol yet i dont have a house bun myself lol


ahh well you should!! move one in, it's great


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

u kicked jack out?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> people are so funny I spent a year with miffy living wild in my bedroom, peoples faces when they came over and found her asleep on my bed hehe I get a lot of she'd make a nice hat/scarf jokes (she would) but its not funny, being a veggie too i get the rabbit food jokes


I did think about making a comment about this persons dog so they knew how it felt but I don't want to lower myself!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my mum had to listen to a we hate cats conversation from 2 dog lovers at work even tho they know she has a cat its so silly, each to their own.... haters are just ignorant


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> u kicked jack out?


jack never got to stay in  hubby is fine and lets me do what i want with rabbits in the garden but wont allow them indoors.
also a bit hard having 4 kids that leave bits around the floor constantly lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

jessss 4 kids lol, no wonder u have to escape to carrot cottage


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> jessss 4 kids lol, no wonder u have to escape to carrot cottage


yep 4!! and im feeling very old now lol especially having a 17 yr old!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

frags said:


> yep 4!! and im feeling very old now lol especially having a 17 yr old!!


my mom has four too, i really feel for you as i know how hard its been at times for her, especially because we are all girls and three of them are now in their teens. lol. god knows how you have the time for all your gorgeous bunnies too. what ever your on i think my mom could do with some. lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope u've managed to make the eldest ur slave, I always had to help my mum out so annoying


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Boy I get so annoyed when people tell me Pepsi is 'just' a rabbit and say 'he shouldn't be in a house that's disgusting/dirty/wrong' :cursing::cursing::cursing:
> 
> You wouldn't say it about someones dog or cat so don't say it about MY RABBIT!!! the jokes about boiling him and eating him and runing him over ARE NOT FUNNY!
> 
> Rant over, excuse me, had to get that out!


My buns used to live outside but when I moved house they moved indoors as and I love having house rabbits! I get lots of similar jokes and people telling others to look out for suspicious raisons in their dinner when i cook meals 

The rabbits seem much happier as they get full run of the garden when I'm there and never see a cage!

I'd prefer a house rabbit to a cat or dog anyday


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH calls Norman a rat and says he is just a rabbit all the time!:cursing:

My argument is look how intelligent he is though, he can do stuff some dogs and cats take ages to learn. 

Plus I find Normi sooo much cleaner than any dog or cat, he doesnt smell AT ALL, his litter doesnt smell, he is super clean. Some people are just stupid! x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the smell of rabbit, just smell Normi's fur and you'll see. Rabbits have a really nice smell to them, smells a lot like clean fresh hay.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

mimi g said:


> My argument is look how intelligent he is though, he can do stuff some dogs and cats take ages to learn.


That is so true!! when I say this to my OH he has no come backs whatso ever, it's great :001_tt2:


----------



## debbie1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

I always get comments about "putting them in a pot and stewing them"

I think it's terrible!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

debbie1981 said:


> I always get comments about "putting them in a pot and stewing them"
> 
> I think it's terrible!


It is, you would never say it about a dog or a cat so why a rabbit?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I get those stupid comments as well. He would make a nice stew, is he food for the dogs? I have to resist the urge to throttle them


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I put it down to ignorance. I don't generally get comments about my rabbits as they live outside, so not many people know I have them.

I do however get stupid comments about my parrots. Stuff like, You'll be having them for Christmas dinner then etc.

My FIL even tried to tell me that I shouldn't have birds in the house as the children will ctach something from them.

But most hurtful of all was when my African Grey of five years Deedee died suddenly. I wished I could punch the tactless people that would come and say, cheer up, it was only a bird, in the face!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I put it down to ignorance. I don't generally get comments about my rabbits as they live outside, so not many people know I have them.
> 
> I do however get stupid comments about my parrots. Stuff like, You'll be having them for Christmas dinner then etc.
> 
> ...


i hate that, i get that everytime a small furry dies, and when my first dog died too. makes you wanna rip their faces off!!! so inconsiderate!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As you know Charlie died recently and I decided to have his ashes back, the day after it happened me and my partner were getting a huge house spider out of the bathroom and his dad happened to walk past and make a joke saying to my partner "be careful she'll want its ashes back if it dies". I walked off crying as the FiL just walked off upstairs not caring what he'd just said.

I hate people like this and am still not talking to him for it.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

i had a nasty comment, more than once from someone that thought it funny to say my bichons would make good snake food!!!


----------

